# Remeron



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think my IBS is caused by a oversensitive colon (spastic colon) not always related to anixety. I'v tried low doses of lexapro 5mg which seemed to be working ok buy I was only on it for 2 weeks and had no D. I went to a new Dr and he believed that lexapro was more geared towards IBS with C. Now he has me on Desipramine 25mg the bad side effects have seemed to pass now except sexual side effects which I believe will be permenant (I'm a male) THIS IS NO GOOD!! So, I was thinking of trying Remeron. I really can't find a bad post on here about it and everyone who takes it seems to like it. My real question is this If your IBS with D is caused my mostly oversentive GI system will remeron work? It seems that remeron is more towards stress releated D rather than a oversensitive GI tract. I get bad spasms.It seems the other AD block pain messages from bowels to brain. Does Remeron block messages as well, and with the added bonus of ani-aniexty? Sorry, for the long post but I'm hoping to hear from folks who are taking remeron and know more about this. I'm going to ask my Dr to let me try this drug next. Your thoughs and ideas are welcome thank you ! Don


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have used Remeron and saw no benefit for IBS-D. The few clinical studies with Remeron and IBS have shown little efficacy. Desipramine is likely your best option. I'm not aware of any sexual side effects.Jeff


----------



## 14617 (Sep 16, 2006)

i've witnessed many patients on many antidepressants and my opinion is that remeron is hit or miss, like many of the others. it's certainly not a first line treatment. i can say that it's used more frequently in eating disordered patients (interestingly, the 15mg dose is said to increase appetite while the higher doses do not), and with older adult depression. it's benefit as an anti-depressant is, like the tca's, it implicated serotonin and norepinephrine, double-duty so to speak. it's typically prescribed at night because of sedation. people generally start at 15 mg. i've seen a couple patients as high as 90 mg.


----------

